# the other ladies that day



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2015)

After the crew wrapped up where the northern yellow ladyslippers were, I followed Clark and Crissy back to their place. It was a challenge since Clark was driving like a bat out of h e double hockey sticks (he admitted that he may have been influenced by watching the recent 'Mad Max' movie...) and I was driving someone else's vehicle since mine had been totaled beforehand.



Clark had told me a bunch of times about a park near his place that had pink ladyslippers. I hadn't bothered to express interest before because 'they would be just another pink ladyslipper' and there are tons of them around upstate ny and the adirondacks. This time though I had the feeling I should check them out and get 'official' pics of any orchid from new jersey so I could make another educational display. He'd said that they came up very fast, the plants were tiny, but many of the flowers were very large


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool, that's not far from my house, so that's another place to visit. Thanks.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 15, 2015)

When were these photos taken?

I'm curious because around here (central NC) C. acaule tends to bloom in mid-April, and the flowers are all gone by mid-May.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2015)

mid-may
ish

i have a large backlog of pictures to edit and upload


----------



## abax (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm sure you noticed that acaule seems to grow best in
deep pine needles. I'm glad you went to see them; they're
getting a bit more rare here due to habitat destruction and
the pine bark beetles that took many of the native pines.
Hey, nice photos too!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 16, 2015)

Fantastic photos. What's the coldest temp these guys experience?


----------



## tonyw (Jul 16, 2015)

Beautiful, a delight to see and lovely photos


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 16, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Fantastic photos. What's the coldest temp these guys experience?



Probably below 0 degrees F during the polar vortex.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2015)

These pictures were taken not far from NYC and the ocean which would warm things slightly so I think maybe 5F or zero is what they've been seeing these last two winters though near 10 might be a normal average low 
In the Adirondacks in ny and other places similar in New England like Linus says, easily below zero each winter. But, there's usually lots of snow on top as well
And Ty! These were the nicest flowers I've seen of pinks, and it really does make getting a nice picture easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 16, 2015)

Lovely group. This is such an exotic looking species, significantly different from all other members of the genus. It is just so easy to take them for granted if you grew up around them. 

Question - is the fencing there to keep deer out?


----------



## Clark (Jul 16, 2015)

Tom, the fence went up about a week after Chris and I reported theft.
Small shovel marks everywhere that weekend.
Weird, population was fine for generations. Gov't put up signs that year saying Do not disturb, and everything goes missing.
Signs are gone this year.


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 17, 2015)

Very nice! I would be glad to see these beauties in wild. Very interesting that nothing can live in pine needles only the slippers.


----------

